# N10 Tolls



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

As we came back from Spain in spring i noticed a lot of the N10 was being made toll i expect its up and running now,does anyone know how far its now toll and how much it costs to the border when going south, in fact can any one suggest how to get to Irun relatively toll free, i intend to use the N121A to cross to Spain. thanks.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just come back but used the someport tunnel..

I understand the new toll section is 2 x €2.60.. for the bit that used to be free, cant see a viable way around it as roads not that good if you just want to head straight down.. 

You also have the original toll fee's for the section down by Bayonne and on to the border. Never done it in a van so unsure how much that section is..


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just stay on the toll road.You will use far more fuel trying to avoid it than the toll costs.The french have designed it that way .Its only E5.20 !


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Isn't the toll for commercial vehicles only?

peedee


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

No all vehicles


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for that, i envisaged it being quite costly and will have no probs with that, Steve how did you rate the Somport tunnel and do you have the route please, I,m going solo this time and had wondered about going that way.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

sideways said:


> Thanks for that, i envisaged it being quite costly and will have no probs with that, Steve how did you rate the Somport tunnel and do you have the route please, I,m going solo this time and had wondered about going that way.


I use someport a lot but not in winter... Spanish side is a lot better than French but French side is very scenic...

A63 down to start of toll section. Bear off to Mont de Marsan - Orthez - Oloron st Marie and then on to the tunnel. Mixed road types but no serious big hill climbing... Huesca down is like a motorway and all free.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> No all vehicles


Thanks is 5.20 euros a flat rate or are there different categories?
peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> Just stay on the toll road.You will use far more fuel trying to avoid it than the toll costs.The french have designed it that way .Its only E5.20 !


We used it this week, think it is the only toll we dont have a receipt for. Our vehicle was class II (not motorhome). I think it was around 9 Euros


----------



## almaniac (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi.

We came back home end of April just as it was starting.
First toll came up E12 but we pressed the help button and got it reduced to E2.60, the second one came up at E17 pressed the button but he would not reduce it as we were a tag towing a trailer so no option.
I think it just depends on the operator at the time.
The annoying thing is friends tow a caravan and always get class 2 even though they have four axles.

Alan


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As previously stated its 2 toll sections E2.60 each for class2 vehicles .I have done it 6 times so far this year and far I am concerned its money well spent considering the improvements to this stretch of road. (How much did your MH cost?)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.a63-atlandes.fr/contenu/f-1f08a5c592c02c28/Tarifs.html

bit of further info..


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Did it in July, 2 lots of €2.60 on new stretches, and still €5.20 for the Bayonne bit. Then on the Spanish side, €2.35 to get past the spaghetti around Irun. 

Well worth it, even though we don't often use toll roads, but sometimes short stretches to get round cities, e.g. round Tours (a nightmare recently because of new tramlines being constructed), and the last bit of the A61 (travelling south) before Clermont Ferrand (get on at J13). This takes you straight to the free A75, and saves about an hour stuck in traffic.


----------

